# Lap top Tune up



## Big Matt (Aug 19, 2010)

I have a IBM T60 with XP. It is running slow.
I have defraged it what can I do to get rid of registry keys and things to speed it back up?


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Back up your documents
Wipe it out & re-install the OS
I do that about every 2 years usually


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

Put a big fan next to it, turn the fan on and see if your computer works any faster. Use an actual house fan, not one of those little USB jobs that goes underneath.
if you notice it's working better open it up and clean the dust out of the inside.


----------



## johnnyboy (Oct 8, 2007)

factory restore as said above... easiest, quickest, foolproof method to bring it back to like-new speed.

and check this out to shut off some services you dont need

http://www.blackviper.com/WinXP/servicecfg.htm


----------



## poppameth (Oct 2, 2008)

If you don't want to go through a complete reinstall, run CCleaner and Malwarebytes scans to get rid of as much junk as you can.


----------



## FLGarageDoors (Oct 24, 2009)

I agree with Scuba_Dave and johnnyboy - restoring it to factory state is the way to go. IMO it's the best way to get rid of the temp files and the junk that uninstalled programs leave. I do my laptops and PCs every 6 months now.

One thing, though; this works your installation disks so I suggest that you make multiple backups. I learned my lesson with a Compaq laptop that I had - I ordered the installation software for my laptop model from Compaq and what they sent me was different from the original one I got when I bought the laptop (5 CDs before, now just 2 and it wasn't the same installer). Some combo or DVD drives - especially the drives on Compaq laptops - kill those installers. So now I make at least 6 backup sets. You'll need them.


----------

